# Testament sidwave melbourne.



## krusty (Feb 26, 2014)

Testament was so epic last night at the espy in st kilda,best song out of the set was the new order.Any one else go and what was the best song for you.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 3, 2014)

My band supported them in Sydney. We only got the go ahead at 3pm and had to be there by 5:30 for load in and soundcheck. Check out the video here and a review.
On The Spot - Testament Live at the Oxford Art Factory | Spotlight Report "The Best Entertainment Website in Oz"

METREYA - Rise (TESTAMENT Sidewave) - YouTube


----------



## Norm (Mar 4, 2014)

Good Stuff Grogshla!! Can I ask which one is you? I have to admit I`ve never really been into Aussie metal but the little bit I`ve heard of Metreya is excellent!


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 4, 2014)

thanks Norm! I am the lead guitarist in the band. Aussie metal can be hit and miss but it's all art at the end of the day. I am glad that you like our stuff mate!!


----------



## Norm (Mar 4, 2014)

Grogshla said:


> Aussie metal can be hit and miss but it's all art at the end of the day.



Yeah, look I`m no expert but I think a lot of Australian metal sounds too Australian, if that makes sense. I know it probably goes against the grain but I think aussie bands need to strive to sound like, for want of a better word, an "international" band, especially thrash bands. You want people to listen to it and think you could be from the Bay Area for example. Different genre but I think The Butterfly Effect did that very well, especially in the early days.
Of course its all very easy to say sitting here with my sad efforts 20 years ago to create, or should I say "Kreate" :twisted:, my own thrash band. Well done, and I hope you guys go a long way because although I`ve never seen you live I think you could go a well overseas.


----------



## tahnia666 (Mar 4, 2014)

Noooooo [MENTION=19150]Norm[/MENTION] some of the best metal bands in the world are Australian!! Gospel of the horns, bloodduster, Hobbs, destroter666, bestial warlust. 
What's wrong with sounding Aussie? 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Norm (Mar 4, 2014)

Hobbs, I take it that's Hobbs Angel of Death? Nothings wrong with sounding Aussie, I just think if you don't you`ve got a better chance of making it overseas, of appealing to the masses so to speak. As I said I`m far from an expert and I admit I`ve never really given Aussie metal much of a go. Having said that my dealings with it are from 20+ years ago when the great Mortal Sin were flying the flag! I try to listen to Full Metal Racket when I get the chance (when I`m on night shift) and a lot of the new bands just don`t do it for me. 
I have a funny feeling I`ve just opened a can of worms with my comments.


----------



## tahnia666 (Mar 4, 2014)

Lol [MENTION=19150]Norm[/MENTION] yeah I ment Hobbs Angel of death most of my metal is 15-20 years old too lol I fully admit to being a full metal snob, there's not much in the last 10 years I'm interested in  but proper thrash/death/black metal bands are probably never going to be millionaires anyway..... (Unless they're slayer) 
But a lot of Aussie metal bands do far better overseas than they ever have or will here. 
Funny that 
Ps I love worm can openings 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Norm (Mar 4, 2014)

Never got into Death or Black metal, once they start growling too much I loose interest though I am fond of Cause of Death by Obituary.
I like a big range of music and can listen to Credence Clearwater Revival then put on Forbidden straight after! But the classic thrash metal bands will always be my favourite, that time, mid 80`s to earley 90`s was when I was an angry teenager and I just love that bands like Death Angel, Overkill, Exodus, Kreator etc. are still doing their thing as good as, if not better than they used to! Makes me feel 16 again!


----------



## tahnia666 (Mar 4, 2014)

I love it,  but I love johnny cash and Willy nelson too.... Showing our ages here @norm...... Lol

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Norm (Mar 4, 2014)

tahnia666 said:


> I love it,  but I love johnny cash and Willy nelson too.... Showing our ages here @norm...... Lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk



Yeah, I hear you, [MENTION=39504]tahnia666[/MENTION]! My wife says she doesn't understand the attraction to metal, I tell her, "and you never will!"


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 4, 2014)

funny you mentioned you like Dark Angel and Kreator Norm. We are opening up for them next month for their Sydney Show.


----------



## Norm (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah, you told me in that other recent music thread. I don't get to many shows these days but would really like to go to that one! I would like to check out Metreya as well! Was it Dark Angel or Death Angel?


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 5, 2014)

sorry death angel


----------



## Norm (Mar 5, 2014)

Dark angel would be kinda cool too!


----------



## Rob (Mar 5, 2014)

Norm said:


> that time, mid 80`s to earley 90`s was when I was an angry teenager



Growing up back then was so awesome. Do you remember the old shop Headfirst Imports on Hunter Street ? Man, I spent some money there!


----------



## Norm (Mar 5, 2014)

Rob72 said:


> Growing up back then was so awesome. Do you remember the old shop Headfirst Imports on Hunter Street ? Man, I spent some money there!



Sure do, Rob! Of course this was all pre-internet, so if you wanted an album you had to find it in a shop and buy it the old fashioned way and NO big chain record shops had what I was looking for. I used to go to Sydney every now and then to Utopia and Red Eye Records and My older brother lived in Melbourne so I used to go down there and spend some money at Metal for Melbourne just down from Flinders st staion as well.


----------



## tahnia666 (Mar 6, 2014)

Bahahaha [MENTION=19150]Norm[/MENTION] I've said the exact same thing to my hubby   [MENTION=25581]Grogshla[/MENTION] I've heard they're a little disappointing (kreator) these days. You'll have to let us know ?


----------



## Norm (Mar 6, 2014)

Their albums or live?


----------



## krusty (Mar 6, 2014)

I have a M&G with kreator in Melbourne next month, Can't wait it will be a great night.


----------



## tahnia666 (Mar 6, 2014)

[MENTION=19150]Norm[/MENTION] live, not sure about anything new of theirs,  I only have old stuff 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Norm (Mar 6, 2014)

[MENTION=39504]tahnia666[/MENTION] IMO after losing their way for a little while their last couple of albums have been really good.


----------



## tahnia666 (Mar 7, 2014)

[MENTION=19150]Norm[/MENTION] cool ill see if I can find some new stuff


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 7, 2014)

Their recent live dvd is amazing. They kick ***! Can't wait to share the stage with them.


----------



## tahnia666 (Mar 8, 2014)

[MENTION=25581]Grogshla[/MENTION]  yeah that's metal royalty I'd be pumped too


----------



## LeeMilligan123 (Mar 19, 2014)

This is really cool.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 13, 2014)

LeeMilligan123 said:


> This is really cool.



Thanks


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 13, 2015)

tahnia666 said:


> @Grogshla  yeah that's metal royalty I'd be pumped too



thanks mate yeah it was a blast.


----------

